# Couperin's La Convalscente



## dunnatov (11 mo ago)

Hello,
does anyone have any insight into the title of Couperin's "La Convalscente"? I know he has some other 'mysterious' titles for pieces. What is the history of this piece? 
thanks!


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

You need to get yourself a copy of this (I don't have it)

https://www.earlymusicamerica.org/web-articles/book-review-more-ilumination-about-francois-couperin/


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

The suite this comes from, ordre 26, Blandine Verlet recorded it for a second time about three years before she died.


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

Alan Cuckston believes it may represent the composer himself in convalescence after the illness of which his preface to the fourth book of the _Pieces de clavecin_ speaks (Couperin says his health was failing 'day by day').


----------

